# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Rad na pola radnog vremena s 3. djetetom

## Franny

zanima me: 1) je li točno da majka 3. djeteta može početi raditi nakon  6 mjeseci djetetovog života na pola radnog vremena sve do njegove                           navršene 3. godine?
                2) koliku "polovicu" plaća HZZO, od koje cifre pola?
                3) kaj znači ovaj stavak članka 15. Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim naknadama:
_"(4) Zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj može pravo na roditeljski dopust iz članka 14._ _stavka 2. ovoga Zakona koristiti i kao pravo na rad s polovicom punoga radnog vremena u_ 
_dvostrukom trajanju neiskorištenoga roditeljskog dopusta." ?_ ako sam ja npr. 6 mjeseci na rodiljnom, do 30 mjeseci mi ostaje 24 neiskorištena mjeseca pa puta 2?? se misli na to?

hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## mona

1.mislim da da
2.  1660 kn dobijas....pola od osnovice koja je 3200 i nesto
3. Da.mozes biti duplo .ja sam bila doma 18 mj i dobila rjesenje na pola radnog vremena  za još 36 mj  (zapravo za par dana manje zbog onog njihovog racunjanja od 180 dana umjesto 6 mj)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Franny

hvala ti na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## Franny

znači, ako sam dobro shvatila, pola love dobijem od poslodavca plus 1660 od HZZO-a?

----------


## mona

Da.i ja sam ocekivala pola od toga ali promijenio se zakon i dobijes 1660  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## mona

Bdw dobijes cak vise od pola place zbog poreza koji placas manje i dobijes cijeli prijevoz ako ga imas.meni to ispada skoro 500 kn vise nego pola

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## marta

Ako kreneš raditi na pola radnog vremena kad ti dijete napuni 6 mjeseci, onda mozes tako raditi još 5 godina. Jer imaš pravo na još  2,5 godina roditeljskog dopusta.

----------


## Franny

o, super ak je 5 godina. ja sam si sad izračunala da onih 24 mjeseca koja mi ostanu pa puta 2, a to su 4 godine.

ček malo, *mona*, ne kužim te (meni fakat nekad treba crtat  :Razz:  ). mojim kolegicama koje su na pola radnog vremena škola daje samo pola prijevoza, ako dolaze npr. 2 dana u školu. a ako dolaze 3 dana u školu, onda su se nekako dogovorili da im obračunaju po danima koje dolaze. u svakom slučaju, ne dobiju cijeli prijevoz. 
znači, ako mi škola daje pola plaće i ako od HZZOa dobijem onih 1660kn (pretpostavljam da HZZO plaća do 20. u mjesecu), ukupno mi je to puno više od samih 1660 koje bih dobivala 3 godine da sam full na roditeljskom, ali mi je manje od moje prosvjetarske plaće koja i nije baš neka prevelika, no nekako bismo preživjeli. znači, ne dobijem od HZZOa pola od tih 1660 već točno 1660? uglavnom, dobila bih cca 1500 kn manju plaću nego da radim na puno radno vrijeme, po mojem izračunu. osim ako nekaj krivo ne računam  :Confused: .

----------


## Franny

> Bdw dobijes cak vise od pola place zbog poreza koji placas manje


to misliš jednog dana kod povrata poreza ili?

----------


## mona

> to misliš jednog dana kod povrata poreza ili?


Ne.nemam uplacenog poreza uopce.
Ok vecina ima dogovoren netto pa je pola place stvarno pola.
Ali ja imam ugovor na bruto.i sada s djecom kao olaksicom  i s mojim osobnim odbitkom porez uopce ne placam jer su mi prihodi manji od olaksice.
I ta razlika mi se skupi.
Evo za primjer (izmisljam iznose ne da mi se sada tocno racunati) 
kod punog rv bi na placu od cca 8000 kn imala npr 4000 neoporezivo a na ostatak bi platila porez.i onda ne bi dobila 8000 nego 7000 isplaceno.pa bi pola dobila 3500.a sada kada mi odmah od brutta isplacuju pola na tih 4000 nemam poreza pa dobijem sve.







> o, super ak je 5 godina. ja sam si sad izračunala da onih 24 mjeseca koja mi ostanu pa puta 2, a to su 4 godine.
> 
> ček malo, *mona*, ne kužim te (meni fakat nekad treba crtat  ). mojim kolegicama koje su na pola radnog vremena škola daje samo pola prijevoza, ako dolaze npr. 2 dana u školu. a ako dolaze 3 dana u školu, onda su se nekako dogovorili da im obračunaju po danima koje dolaze. u svakom slučaju, ne dobiju cijeli prijevoz. 
> znači, ako mi škola daje pola plaće i ako od HZZOa dobijem onih 1660kn (pretpostavljam da HZZO plaća do 20. u mjesecu), ukupno mi je to puno više od samih 1660 koje bih dobivala 3 godine da sam full na roditeljskom, ali mi je manje od moje prosvjetarske plaće koja i nije baš neka prevelika, no nekako bismo preživjeli. znači, ne dobijem od HZZOa pola od tih 1660 već točno 1660? uglavnom, dobila bih cca 1500 kn manju plaću nego da radim na puno radno vrijeme, po mojem izračunu. osim ako nekaj krivo ne računam .


Ja radim 4 sata dnevno a ne dva ili tri dana po vise sati.tako da dobijem cijeli prijevoz.znaci radim broj dana kao i oni na punom ali manji broj sati.

Od HZZO-a sigurno dobijes 1660 .uplata bude oko 18-tog

Uracunaj si u svoju racunicu da ces imati i dodatne olaksice (ako si u zagrebu.za ostale gradove ne znam)
Npr za vrtic i prehranu u skoli ti se gledaju prihodi za iznos racuna.
Ja kada si sve zbrojim.popusti na vrtic i skolu,dd na koji sada imamo pravo a nismo imali s mojom punom placom ispadne mi mala razlika u prihodima.zanemariva.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## rodica

imam dva pitanja za one koji pouzdano znaju:
1. nije li se ulaskom u eu smanjio dopust sa 3 godine na 2 i pol?
2. mogu li čekati djetetovih godinu dana, a onda ostatak porodiljnog ići na pola radnog vremena?
hvala!

----------


## marta

1. nije
2. možeš

----------


## rodica

http://roda.hr/article/read/novi-zak...ma-od-1-7-2013

ovdje drukčije piše za moje prvo pitanje...

još jedno pitanje...
za prosjek primanja za četvrto dijete, uzima se taj dio od hzzo-a, plus sva primanja od poslodavca (uključujući i prijevoz) ili ne?

hvala još jednom!

----------


## rodica

http://roda.hr/article/read/novi-zak...ma-od-1-7-2013

ovdje drukčije piše za moje prvo pitanje...

još jedno pitanje...
za prosjek primanja za četvrto dijete, uzima se taj dio od hzzo-a, plus sva primanja od poslodavca (uključujući i prijevoz) ili ne?

hvala još jednom!

----------


## marta

Da, preimenovali su ga. Prvih 6 mjeseci se zove rodiljni dopust, a ostalo je roditeljski dopust. Ukupno 36 mjeseci za blizance i svako treće i sljedeće dijete.

----------


## rodica

a što se uzima za prosjek primanja!?

----------


## Franny

mislim da se uzima prosjek zadnjih 3 ili 6 mjeseci u firmi. za komplikacije, odnosno za porodiljni se uzima prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci u firmi.

mona, je i moje neke kolegice, ako im slože da npr. dolaze svaki dan na 2 školska sata onda dobiju cijeli prijevoz, tj. za cijeli mejsec, ali onda su se dosjetili jadu zadnjih godina pa im slože da rade 2 dana po 5 školskih sati cca i da bi im dali pola prijevoza. mislim, kako god da mi slože, svejedno mi je, bitno je da dobijem prijevoz za te dane koje bih odlazila na posao, da ne moram iz svog džepa caltat.

znači, npr. ako je meni neto oko 6000 kn, onda bi od poslodavca dobila cca 3000 plus tih 1660 od HZZOa. dakle, mjesečno bih dobivala cca 4660, a ne 6000.  oke, sad si mi dala ideju za tim dječjim doplatkom jer bi po tome i mi onda imali pravo na njega, pa bi se tu nabralo možda još 600kn max što bi bilo cca 5200, a to je ipak bolje nego samo dobivati 1660 3 godine od HZZOa.

----------


## mona

Djeciji doplatak bi ti bio veci.dobijes iznos po djetetu+500 kn pronatalitetnog dodatka.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Franny

Kaj je to pronatalitarni dodatak? Mislim da mi toga nemamo. Ja sam u V. Gorici...

----------


## jelena.O

nema to veze s gradom, to je cenzuirni dječji doplatak, ak imaš pravo na takvi dd, onda imaš pravo i na +500kn.

i da čestitam.

----------


## Franny

hvala, Jelena  :Kiss: .
 da, da, malo sam proguglala, ujutro sam ovo tipkala s moba pa sam kasnije vidjela o čemu se radi. nisam znala i za taj dio. hvala cure  :Kiss: .

----------


## jelena.O

inače kad će doć trenutak ( a za sad je to jako još rano) možeš izvesti da radiš 6 sati i+stanku za dojenje do godinu starosti deteta.

----------


## Franny

to sam probala izvesti s C., ali su me odkantale na finjaka uz raznorazna obećanja koja kasnije nisu uopće ispunile...ne želim se opet dovesti u takvu situaciju.ovo će mi se više "isplatiti" radi čuvanja tog 3. djeteta, budući da će opet nagrabusiti moji starci, ako će biti pri snazi još.

----------


## Franny

još me nekaj zanima: 
1)kad radiš npr. tako na pola radnog vremena, tebi i dalje ide puni staž, jel tako? ono, kao i kad si na porodiljnom pa ti normalno ide staž. ne dobivaš sad npr. pola staža ako si n npr. 5 godina na pola radnog vremena. to nije kao da si zbija na pola radnog vremena, jel tako?

2) može li meni poslodavac (škola, ministarstvo) uskratiti rad na pola radnog vremena? tj. znam da može, ali smiju li to učiniti ili ja ipak imam neku prednost i neko pravo?

tnx*

----------


## mona

Ide ti puni staz
Ali mislim da su uplate u treci stup manje
A poslodavac ti ne moze uskratiti rad na pola radnog vremena.ako ti ne daju suglasnost to ti samo odgada pocetak rada na pola radnog vremena na 30 dana
Npr ti bi radila na pola od 1.4. Ako predajes zahtjev bez suglasnosti poslodavca dobijes odobreno od 30.4 i to je to

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Franny

a ako mi ni nakon 30 dana npr. ne daju suglasnost?
mislim, ne kažem da mi neće dati, ali jaaako su me zeznule za stanku za dojenje, obećale mi sve i svašta od nove školske godine ako odustanem od stanke, a onda banana. tak da im nikaj ne vjerujem više. imaju li npr, neke osnove mi ne odobrit rad na pola r.v kad će me i tako neka osoba mijenjati, pa bi ona nastavila raditi tu moju drugu polovicu vremena, nije da bi morali full nekog novog zaposlit i full za stalno...???

----------


## mona

Ma ne.nije tako.rad na 4 sata je tvoje pravo i njihovo ne davanje suglasnosti ti samo pomice pocetak koristenja tog prava za 30 dana.
Znaci oni ne daju suglasnost,ti predas papire bez nje na HZZO i postom tebi i njima dode rjesenje da ti ides na pola radnog vremene od odredenog datuma.kasnijeg nego sto si trazila.nista onda poslodavac nema s tim.ne moze te poslodavac sprijeciti da koristis to pravo.tako da ja i ne znam nikog kome poslodavac nije potpisao taj obrazac  kada od tog nista ni nemaju.


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## mona

evo ti članak zakona na tu temu
s tim da su meni na hzzo-u rekli ako izjavu ne doneseš oni naprave kako sam ti napisala gore,pomaknu korištenje za tih 30 dana i to je to


Članak 47.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj, koji u tijeku korištenja prava iz ovoga Zakona namjerava mijenjati način korištenja tog prava, obvezan je najmanje 30 dana prije nastanka te promjene ili prije ponovnog uspostavljanja neiskorištenoga pripadajućeg prava, pisano obavijestiti svog poslodavca o toj namjeri.
(2) Na pisanu obavijest iz stavka 1. ovoga članka poslodavac je dužan izdati pisanu izjavu o svojoj suglasnosti o iskazanoj namjeri zaposlenog roditelja, s *mogućnošću neprihvaćanja te namjere za razdoblje od najviše 30 dana pod uvjetima utvrđenim propisima o radu.*Članak 48.
Zaposleni roditelj, kojem se o pravu iz ovoga Zakona odlučuje iz razloga propisanog člankom 47. stavkom 1. ovoga Zakona, dužan je nadležnoj ustrojbenoj jedinici Zavoda uz zahtjev za rješavanje o pripadajućem pravu priložiti i pisanu izjavu poslodavca iz članka 47. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona.


cijeli zakon ti je tu

----------


## Franny

joj, predobro. hvala ti  :Kiss: .
a kaj tih 30 dana dok čekam rješenje, kakvu naknadu ću dobivati??

----------


## mona

pa ja sam bila na punom roditeljskom do rješenja pa sam dobivala 1660 ( bila sam doma 18 mj )
ja bi na tvom mjestu isprintala zakon pa išla u firmu na pregovore.i njima je bolje da se dogovorite o početku korištenja prava,nemaju ništa od toga da ti kompliciraju život
i još nešto ,meni je rješenje stiglo cca dva tjedna nakon što sam već počela raditi na 4 sata
teta u HZZO-u mi je na moj zahtjev izdala potvrdu da je odobreno krištenje pa sam to bila dostavila u firmu da imaju dok rješenje ne stigne

----------


## Franny

tnx, mona  :Kiss:

----------


## mona

Nema na cemu
I nadam se da ce te se dogovoriti na obostrano zadovoljstvo
Ne moram ti ni govoriti koliko obiteljski zivot profitira od toga da si vise doma ...uzivancija ziva

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Franny

pa je. a meni je i bitno to da moji roditelji ne moraju baš puno dana u tjednu u jednom trenutku imati 3je djece na brizi ako bi se potrefilo da i MM i ja radimo (radimo u smjenama) jer će M. na jesen u školu pa dok sam ja na poslu (iako ću tražiti da bude moj turnus) trebat će ga u nekom trenutku pobrat iz škole, pa drugu curku odvest i dovest iz vrtića i hendalti 3. bebicu,a  to njima baš neće biti lako ako će biti svaki dan...
nadam se i ja pozitivnom ishodu s poslodavcem, samo nek s ovom trudnoćom do kraja bude sve u redu jer je daaalekoo meni još o svemu tome razmišljati, ali volim biti pripremljena...

----------


## sunce moje malo

> pa je. a meni je i bitno to da moji roditelji ne moraju baš puno dana u tjednu u jednom trenutku imati 3je djece na brizi ako bi se potrefilo da i MM i ja radimo (radimo u smjenama) jer će M. na jesen u školu pa dok sam ja na poslu (iako ću tražiti da bude moj turnus) trebat će ga u nekom trenutku pobrat iz škole, pa drugu curku odvest i dovest iz vrtića i hendalti 3. bebicu,a  to njima baš neće biti lako ako će biti svaki dan...
> nadam se i ja pozitivnom ishodu s poslodavcem, samo nek s ovom trudnoćom do kraja bude sve u redu jer je daaalekoo meni još o svemu tome razmišljati, ali volim biti pripremljena...



ja ću samo čestitati Franny na T!!!!!!!!! prekrasno!

----------


## Franny

falaaa, sunčekoooo  :Kiss: . 

mona, a kaj je s godišnjim kad si na pola? to je, pretpostavljam isto sve normalno kao i kad si na puno r.v.

----------


## winnerica

Ne kuzim dio u kojem pisete da cete dobitipola place plus 1663 kn porodiljnog, za se i porodiljnog u ovom slucaju isto ne dobiva samo pola, tj. 800 i nesto kn??

----------


## mona

> falaaa, sunčekoooo . 
> 
> mona, a kaj je s godišnjim kad si na pola? to je, pretpostavljam isto sve normalno kao i kad si na puno r.v.


Da cijeli godisnji.ali je placen isto pola place i 1660 od hzzo-a









> Ne kuzim dio u kojem pisete da cete dobitipola place plus 1663 kn porodiljnog, za se i porodiljnog u ovom slucaju isto ne dobiva samo pola, tj. 800 i nesto kn??


Ne.minimalno je pola osnovice a to je 1660 i nesto kn
Da nema logike ali od HZZOa dobijes isto novaca ako si doma cijelo vrijeme ili radis pola rv
I vise ih kostamo jer nam placaju duplo duze vremena isti iznos ali tako je trenutno. Valjda dok neko ne skuzi previd i promjeni zakon 


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

da ali ako je planiran godišnji možeš prekinuti rad na pola, pa ići na cijeli godišnj, pa ponovo na polovićno radno vrijeme.


winerica kaj nisi i ti bila jedno vrijeme na polovičnom?  i da jel si sve iskoristila za od prve curke?

----------


## winnerica

Nisam bila Jelena, nije mi se isplatilo, ostala su mu dva mjeseca za koje ne vjerujem da cu ih iskoristiti uspjeti zbog financija i situacije na poslu. Eh, da, meni su na hzzo onda rekli da mi bi isplatilipola od 1663kn porodiljnog, a firma pola place...

----------


## Franny

> da ali ako je planiran godišnji možeš prekinuti rad na pola, pa ići na cijeli godišnj, pa ponovo na polovićno radno vrijeme.


 to bi, pretpostavljam, trebala javiti i poslodavcu i HZZOu jedno mjesec dana unaprijed? pa prije povratka na pol radnog vremena, opet im javiti da nastavljam?

----------


## mona

Da.i promjena ne moze biti kraca od 30 dana.ako si mjesec dana na godišnjem onda to prolazi.nazalost ja ne mogu toliko dobiti preko ljeta u komadu  :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

> Nisam bila Jelena, nije mi se isplatilo, ostala su mu dva mjeseca za koje ne vjerujem da cu ih iskoristiti uspjeti zbog financija i situacije na poslu. Eh, da, meni su na hzzo onda rekli da mi bi isplatilipola od 1663kn porodiljnog, a firma pola place...


je to je bilo tad kad si pitala, sad skoro godinu dana pravila su takva kakva jesu, radi toga treba friško pitati kad nešto nekome treba.

----------


## jelena.O

> to bi, pretpostavljam, trebala javiti i poslodavcu i HZZOu jedno mjesec dana unaprijed? pa prije povratka na pol radnog vremena, opet im javiti da nastavljam?


kod predaje papira da otiđeš na cijeli godišnji trebaš imati suglasnost od poslodavca, i istu suglasnost( drugi papir9 za povratak natrag treba na vrijeme dostaviti U Hzzo. Može se u jednoj šetnji možeš obadvije stvari srediti ako želiš.

----------


## jelena.O

> Da.i promjena ne moze biti kraca od 30 dana.ako si mjesec dana na godišnjem onda to prolazi.nazalost ja ne mogu toliko dobiti preko ljeta u komadu 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


može bit promjena manja od 30 dana, ali mora na računu porodiljnog ostati u komadau najmanje još 30 dana. Inače dobro pogledajte rješenja, napose kod polovičnog radnog vremena u svezi datuma i slično, tete ponekad znaju ne ispravljati u kompjuteru pa ispada dosta manje nego kaj imate pravo. Recimo meni je izračunala i u običnom prekidu manje, ali ću to tražiti kad će mi trebati.

----------


## Franny

mah, ja imam ukupno 30 dana godišnjeg, ali u cijeloj godini. samo što ga mi u školi ne koristimo cijeloga odjednom već na 2 puta: tijekom ljetnih i tijekom zimskih praznika. preko ljeta imam max 26 dana.
hvala cure  :Kiss: .

----------


## jelena.O

radi se o kalendarskim danima, a ne o radnim danima, važno je da u godini ( kalendarskoj) nemaš više od dva prekida svoga prava
s time da se prelazak s porodiljnog na 4-satni ne smatra prekidom

----------


## Franny

joj pa da, hrkljuš! totalno sam to zaboravila, da se gledaju radni dani. meni to ispadne oko 5 tjedana, tih 26 dana  :Razz: . tnx  :Kiss: .

----------


## Franny

mona, evo ja zvala danas HZZO i rekla mi žena da mi poslodavac može ne dati dozvolu za rad na pola rv, ako nema tko preuzeti moje poslove,a li nek ja radije nazovem njihovu pravnicu uKlovićevu idući tjedan jer je do srijede nema ...samo, nekak mi ta spika ne drži vodu jer postoji osoba koja bi me mijenjala dok sam na porodiljnom 6 mj. pa si mislim da bi mogla nastaviti ona pola, ja pola. jedino ako su dopriosi dupli poslodavcu, onda ih kužim...

----------


## mona

> mona, evo ja zvala danas HZZO i rekla mi žena da mi poslodavac može ne dati dozvolu za rad na pola rv, ako nema tko preuzeti moje poslove,a li nek ja radije nazovem njihovu pravnicu uKlovićevu idući tjedan jer je do srijede nema ...samo, nekak mi ta spika ne drži vodu jer postoji osoba koja bi me mijenjala dok sam na porodiljnom 6 mj. pa si mislim da bi mogla nastaviti ona pola, ja pola. jedino ako su dopriosi dupli poslodavcu, onda ih kužim...



krivo su ti rekli 
evo kopiram iz zakona 

Članak 47.
(1) Zaposleni roditelj, koji u tijeku korištenja prava iz ovoga Zakona namjerava mijenjati način korištenja tog prava, obvezan je najmanje 30 dana prije nastanka te promjene ili prije ponovnog uspostavljanja neiskorištenoga pripadajućeg prava, pisano obavijestiti svog poslodavca o toj namjeri.
(2) Na pisanu obavijest iz stavka 1. ovoga članka poslodavac je dužan izdati pisanu izjavu o svojoj suglasnosti o iskazanoj namjeri zaposlenog roditelja, s *mogućnošću neprihvaćanja te namjere za razdoblje od najviše 30 dana pod uvjetima utvrđenim propisima o radu.
*Članak 48.
Zaposleni roditelj, kojem se o pravu iz ovoga Zakona odlučuje iz razloga propisanog člankom 47. stavkom 1. ovoga Zakona, dužan je nadležnoj ustrojbenoj jedinici Zavoda uz zahtjev za rješavanje o pripadajućem pravu priložiti i pisanu izjavu poslodavca iz članka 47. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona.


kao što tu i piše može odbiti ali na maksimalno 30 dana i pod uvjetima utvrđenim propisima o radu ( koji su to ne da mi se sada proučavati,pretpostavljam da tu ulazi ta stavka o organizaciji posla ali za ovu temu je to nebitno jer na koji god da se članak pravilnika poziva to je i tako na max 30 dana )

korištenje roditeljskog dopusta je tvoje pravo i poslodavac ti to ne može osporiti
a ti ga koristiš unutar zakonskih regulativa
kada bi poslodavac imao mogućnost da ti ospori korištenje roditeljskog dopusta onda ne bi žene mogle ostati doma ni godinu dana 

i nisu mu dupli doprinosi,plača doprinose na pola plaće tebi i na pola plaće zamjeni

inače uvijek naletiš na neku tetu u  HZZO-u koja nema pojma,meni je svaka pričala drugo,tada sam i proučila ove pravilnike pa se pozivala na njih

----------


## mona

i još nešto,ja bi ponovo nazvala tu tetu i molila da mi pročita gdje ta informacija koju ti je dala piše

inače zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama je tu a zakon o radu ovdje 

našla sam i ovo 

Zaposleni roditelj, korisnik prava iz članka 7. stavka 2. podstavka 3., 4. i 5. ovoga Zakona, za vrijeme korištenja prava na rodiljni dopust iz članka 12. ovoga Zakona ili prava na roditeljski dopust iz članka 14. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona ili *prava na rad s polovicom punog radnog vremena* iz članka 15. ovoga Zakona ili za vrijeme korištenja dopusta za slučaj smrti djeteta iz članka 17. ovoga Zakona *ima pravo na novčanu naknadu u visini od 50% proračunske osnovice*.

proračunska osnovica je 3326,00 kn

----------


## Franny

mona, i onda ti veliš da nisi stručnjak  :Kiss: .

sjećam se da si mi već tu kopirala taj zakon i baš sam ženi u HZZOu i rekla da jel to znači, ako mi poslodavac ne da privolu na takav rad, da ja onda ne mogu ostvariti to svoje pravo koje imam po zakonu?? jer ako mi ne da privolu, ja ne mogu ići na pola rv. onda se žena sva uzmrdala i rekla mi da zovem pravnicu u Klovićevoj. (ali te naše u VG nikad ništa ne znaju i masu puta ipak zovem Klovićevu). uglavnom, meni je jedino smiješno to da uopće i traže privolu poslodavca, ako i ovako i onako imam pravo koristiti tu opciju. dakle, jedino bi bilo u redu i po zakonu obavijestiti poslodavca tih 30 dana ranije da kanim koristiti to pravo. jer ako on mora dati privolu sad ili za 30 dana, svejedno mu je. jer ako mu javim 30 dana ranije, onda ako i nema zamjenu za mene (a ima), ima dovoljno vremena da ju nađe...malo je sve to smotano.

----------


## mona

Ma nisam strucnjak.niti pravnik.ali mi je islo na zivce da me secu kao majmuna i daju mi oprecne informacije.pa sam trazila,citala, konzultirala se ...
Uglavom mislim da je u zakonu to jasno definirano i da je teta u hzzo-u u krivu.
Ja sam se raspitivala zbog sebe.moji u firmi su me samo pitali koji da mi datum pisu na potvrdu
A da ima rupe da to izbjegu sigurno bi ju nasli.zapravo sam vec imala neka iskustva na poslu kada sam imala osjecaj da idu s onim ako prode prode.onda se pozoves na zakon ili pravilnik pa sve moze.zato sam se pripremala na eventualno pozivanje na zakon


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Franny

da, i ja bum se oboružala jer ovo im neću pustit. stanku za dojenje sam popušila, ali ovo ne kanim.

----------


## baby3put

Pozdrav
Ako znate pa molim pomoc
Ako bi pocela raditi na pola radnog vremena nakon 7 mj.navrsenih djetetovog zivota da li imam pravo prvo iskoristiti cijeli stari godisnji odmor pa onda zapoceti s takvim radom na pola vremena...naravno a da prije o tome obavijestim poslodavca???

----------


## jelena.O

naravno da imaš, a možeš i ako želiš koristiti 6-satno radno vrijeme + stanku za dojenje do godine dana starosti djeteta ako dojiš

----------


## baby3put

Kako se ta dva sata stanke za dojenje onda obracunavaju za placu??

----------


## jelena.O

računa se kao postotak od 1660 kuna čini mi se.

----------


## Heli

Drage moje,ja bi pokušala nagovoriti svoga poslodavca da mi odobri rad na pola radnog vremena pa mi nedostaju pravi argumenti stoga vas molim za pomoć  :Smile: 
Npr.što je s doprinosima (mirovinsko,hzzo itd) jeli firma i dalje oslobođena toga tj.jesam li i dalje full na teretu hzzo-a?
Hvala unaprijed!!!!

----------


## mona

> Drage moje,ja bi pokušala nagovoriti svoga poslodavca da mi odobri rad na pola radnog vremena pa mi nedostaju pravi argumenti stoga vas molim za pomoć 
> Npr.što je s doprinosima (mirovinsko,hzzo itd) jeli firma i dalje oslobođena toga tj.jesam li i dalje full na teretu hzzo-a?
> Hvala unaprijed!!!!


Ne treba ti poslodavac odobriti koristenje ,to je tvoje pravo.moze traziti odgodu pocetka koristenja do maksimalno 30 dana.
A za doprinose...normalno ti ih placa na pola place koju ti isplacuje

----------


## Heli

Da ali ne mora se složiti s tim da radim na pola radnog vremena,ili?

----------


## Mandaljena

Cure, isplacuje li Hzzo kome 1663kn za pola radnog vremena? Ja sam s drugim i trecim djetetom radila pola rv, ali sam dobivala samo pola tog iznosa (2008., 2011.), odnosno oko 800kn nakon prve godine.

----------


## elena.os

Bok cure! Imam pitanje, iskoristila sam godinu dana (rodiljni i roditeljski dopust), poslije toga godinu i pol njega djece i rad na pola radnog vremena. 
E sada me zanima ostale dvije godine roditeljskog dopusta i rad na pola radnog vremena, da li imam pravo tako raditi 4 godine?

----------


## jelena.O

imaš pravo, ali prije pitanje nemaš li pravo još i po osnovi njege na 4-satno radno vrijeme???  usput kad bi planirala početi raditi?

----------


## broculla

> Cure, isplacuje li Hzzo kome 1663kn za pola radnog vremena? Ja sam s drugim i trecim djetetom radila pola rv, ali sam dobivala samo pola tog iznosa (2008., 2011.), odnosno oko 800kn nakon prve godine.


Meni isplaćuje hzzo tih 1663 kune za pola radnog vremena.

----------


## elena.os

> imaš pravo, ali prije pitanje nemaš li pravo još i po osnovi njege na 4-satno radno vrijeme???  usput kad bi planirala početi raditi?


31.12 mi prestaje njega djece, ali za jednog blizanca možda dobijem produženje (još malo radimo na motorici), sada trenutno koristim njegu + pola radnog vremena. Postoji mogućnost da mi ne produže njegu, pa ako to ne prođe, onda bih na roditeljski dopust + pola radnog vremena. Vi ste mi najsigurniji izvor informacija, pa da budem spremna na sve varijante  :Smile:  Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## jelena.O

predaj papire dok ne dobiš rješenje važi ti staro,

----------


## tanja37

Molim vas, ako netko zna, da mi pomogne. Imam treće dijete, otišla sam raditi u 2.mj.ove godine na pola radnog vremena plus pola porodiljne. SAD mi ističe ugovor 25.11.koji mi neće produžiti a ja si još nisam nista drugo našla. Da li da se vratim na porodiljni ili da se prijavom na burzu a porodiljni prekinem? Koliko bi dobivala s burze? Mali je rođen 12.3.2014.... Hvala!!!

----------


## jelena.O

U svakom slučaju imaš pravo bit doma do njegovog 3 rođendana ako si i netaposlena, jesi li pitala dal bi ti dali produljenje ako bi tražila porodiljni? U tom slučaju bi mogla iskoristit još malo manje od 21 mjeseci, što ne bi mogla ako si nezaposlena bar po mom proračunu

----------


## tanja37

Hvala! Znam da mogu biti još na porodiljnom, neće mi  produžiti ugovor sigurno, bez obzira...
Samo me zanimalo da li bi možda dobivala vise sa burze, dok si nešto ne nađem. Mislim, prosjek te plaće koju sam imala od 2.mj ili kako već to ide sada....

----------


## jelena.O

To ti ne znam

----------


## yasmin

Nakon rođenja 3. djeteta koristila sam 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta. Nakon toga suprug je koristio oko 17 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta.
Ostalonam je otprilike godinu dana neiskorištenog roditeljskog dopusta. Treće dijete je sada staro četiri i pol godine.
Zbog specifične situacije na mom radnom mjestu razmatram svakakve opcije pa i povratak na roditeljski dopust.
Imam li pravo na rad na pola radnog vremena? Vrijedi li i to pravo do 8. godine djetetova života? U slučaju da mogu to znači da bi na pola radnog vremena mogla raditi sljedeće dvije godine?
Hvala!

----------


## casa

Ako se vracam na posao kad dijete napuni sest mjeseci tocnije prvo iskoristim godisnji pa se onda vracam a muz preuzme roditeljski imam pravo na stanku za dojenje? To je moje pravo i poslodavac mi to mora omogucit ili? Normalno osmosatno radno vrijeme na ugovoru na odredeno...

----------


## jelena.O

može ti i *odbiti* ali to znači da *samo mjesec dana kasnije* ćeš koristiti to pravo, do kad imaš određeno radno vrijeme?

----------


## jelena.O

> Nakon rođenja 3. djeteta koristila sam 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta. Nakon toga suprug je koristio oko 17 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta.
> Ostalonam je otprilike godinu dana neiskorištenog roditeljskog dopusta. Treće dijete je sada staro četiri i pol godine.
> Zbog specifične situacije na mom radnom mjestu razmatram svakakve opcije pa i povratak na roditeljski dopust.
> Imam li pravo na rad na pola radnog vremena? Vrijedi li i to pravo do 8. godine djetetova života? U slučaju da mogu to znači da bi na pola radnog vremena mogla raditi sljedeće dvije godine?
> Hvala!


vrijedi do 8. rođendana, ako ideš na polovično onda duplaš dane ( pazi mjesec dana u obraćunu je 30 dana), imaš pravo prekinuti bilo roditeljski bilo polovično radno vrijeme u vrijeme godišnjih ako želiš s time si produžuješ svoje osnovno pravo.

----------


## yasmin

Jelena, hvala na odgovoru. Dakle, neposredno prije godisnjeg prekidam roditeljski dopust i ponovno ga otvaram nakon godisnjeg? Imam 30 radnih dana godisnjeg kojeg koristim u komadu jer radimu skoli. Nisam znsla da se na tako kratki period moze prekidati roditeljski dopust.

----------


## casa

Kako mislis do kad imam odredeno radno vrijeme? Rad je od kuce u smjenama od osam sati s pola sata pauze. I sad me zanima mogu li dobiti jos sat za dojenje ili ne? Godisnji znam da moram u dogovoru s poslodavcem al to mi nije upitno. Zbog vrste posla znam da poslodavcu pase da odmah iskoristim godisnji...

----------


## jelena.O

Ne znači li određeno vrijeme do nekog datuma?možeš dobiti 2 sata za dojenje do godine dana djeteta

----------


## casa

Aha ma do 1.2.  i nece mi produljit ugovor a tad ce maleni imat nepunih deset mjeseci. Dva sata? To je pravo ili je to dogovor s poslodavcem...

----------


## casa

I da raspitujem se unaprijed jer mi je tih sat ili dva dodatne pauze zapravo presudno u odluci tko ce na roditeljski...muz ili ja.  Zanima me mogu li mi odbit tu pauzu ili ne?

----------


## jelena.O

to je pravo, koje možeš regulirati ili 2x1 sat u toku radnog vremena, ili po 2 sata u komadu prije, posle posla

rekla sam ti može te odbiti ( ali većinom to ne rade) , ako slučajno te odbije znači da samo prolongira za mjesec dana, kolko znam muž i ti trebate biti ravnopravni, on sad radi?


i samo ja znatiželjna da pitam kak ti njemu obračunavaš kolko sati dnevno radiš doma?

----------


## casa

Preko neta je i poslodavac ne da vidi kad radim nego vidi kad mis stoji... Nema mile lale...Prijavljujem pisanje doslovno.

----------


## jelena.O

Muž radi?

----------


## casa

Da i sad gledamo treba li ugovor na odredeno ili neodredeno... Neodredeno je li tako? I nema uvjeta staza za muza?

----------


## casa

I jelena hvala puno.

----------


## jelena.O

Ak može neodređeno o super. Ak ne bilo kakvo je samo da je puno radno vrijeme to je jako bitno

----------


## jelena.O

Ak ide na puno onda do godine dana 2660, ak ide polovicno i onda pol plaće +1660 bez obzira koliko je dete staro

----------


## casa

Dakle ne treba bit neodredeno? Tako sam i ja shvatila al mm sefa knjigovotkinja kaze da treba bit neodredeno...  Sef mu spreman dat novi ugovor na neodredeno al sto bi bili komplicirali i trazili uslugu ako ne treba...

----------


## jelena.O

Nisam sigurna ali ako je šef voljan dati nek to iskoristi

----------


## sirius

> Da i sad gledamo treba li ugovor na odredeno ili neodredeno... Neodredeno je li tako? I nema uvjeta staza za muza?


Ne treba biti ugovor na neodredeno.
samo treba biti ugovor na puno radno vrijeme.
U slucaju da se ugovor ne produzi za vrijeme koristenja prava treba obavezno prijaviti promjenu HZZO-u roku 8 dana.

----------


## Jelka

Pitanjce za znalce. Imam ugovor na neodređeno. Nakon bebinog 1. rođendana možda bih koristila ovo pravo pola radnog vremena. Situacija u firmi je recimo neobična. Jesam li zakonom zaštićena od otkaza? Tipa ako krenu otkazi ja ću im prva biti na tapeti, smiju li me otpustiti?

Poslano sa mog SM-G920F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Ako koristis rad na pola radnog vremena ti si zasticena. Sluzbeno ne mozes biti na listi za otkaz dok koristis pravo, jedino ako firma ide u stecaj.

----------


## jelena.O

Misliš li sirius da je to i u jelkinom slučaju tako, ako koristi polovicno radno vrijeme, kao u stilu dok je na porodiljskom da ne može dobit otkaz?

----------


## sirius

Pa da. Jer u teoriji koristis porodiljni.

----------

